# Moving to torrevieja



## LewisJ2022

Hi

I am currently looking into buying a property in Torrevieja,

I would love to speak to someone who has or does live in this part of Spain

I am trying to work out annual living costs on this area so any advice would be gratefully received 

thanks Lewis


----------

